# Piezoelectric



## ICE MAN (18 مارس 2007)

Piezoelectric؟؟؟؟ ماذا تعرفون يا اخواني الكرام عن هذا الموضوع؟؟؟
خصوصا من ناحية استخدامه كمصدر للفولت العالي؟؟ وما هي مجالات استخدامه من الناحية الهندسية وليس الطبية.
وشكرا لكم مقدما وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## طه ع المنيفي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الإهتزازات البلورية جيدة في توليد الكهرباء
تك تك : إهتزاز بعض المواد يولد تيارات كهربائية ضئيلة يمكن إستخدامها في تشغيل بعض الأشياء البسيطة مثل الساعات وغيرها, وتطوير هذه الطريقة في الحصول على الكهرباء يعتبر أمراً مهماً لتشغيل ماهو أكبر.

لذلك قام علماء بمعهد Virginia Polytechnic في مدينة Blacksburg بتطوير جهاز متناهي الصغر يعتمد تشغيله على عملية معروفة علمياً بإسم piezoelectric لتوليد تيارات كهربية نتيجة إهتزاز البلورات أو مواد أخرى, يمكن للجهاز توليد طاقة أكبر 10مرات من الأجهزة التقليدية عن طريق توسيع مدى الإهتزازات التى يمكن الحصول منها على طاقة.

يمكن للجهاز مستقبلاً تشغيل أجهزة التحكم عن بعد من دون الحاجة إلى إستبدال البطاريات من فترة إلى أخرى وشحنها آلياً, يدخل الجهاز ضمن مشروعين للحكومة الأمريكية أحدهما للقوات الجوية لتحويل إهتزازت أجنحة الطائرات التى تعمل من دون طيار إلى تيارت كهربائية, والمشروع الآخر برعاية المعهد الوطني للمعايير والتكنولوجيا لإستخدام الجهاز في أجهزة الإستشعار.


----------

